# Cattails food for you



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cattails grow almost anywhere there is standing fresh water. They grow like crazy and spread fast. They have many uses as a food source .

Some links for you to consider.

Cattail/acorn bread
How to Eat Cattail

Living Afield - Cattail Information (Typha spp.)

The incredible cattail: The super Wal-Mart of the swamp by Kevin F. Duffy


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cattails are one of the most easily recognized natural tinders also. Cattail heads can be carried in bulk and stored for future use. The long fiber of the stalk can be used for cordage when green and pliable and it's roots are a rich source of starch and carbohydrates.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Time to bump this thread . We have some new people here and we don't want them thinking all we do is worry about security. We do take this stuff serious.
One of many common weeds that we can use for a food source.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Time to bump this thread . We have some new people here and we don't want them thinking all we do is worry about security. We do take this stuff serious.
> One of many common weeds that we can use for a food source.


Two points of cattail some folks don't consider or know-

When I taught classes in foraging and survival I always told people yes you can eat every part of a cattail but here's the deal. A: Sometimes people plant them in retention areas to clean up the environment, they do tend to absorb all sorts of toxins and chemicals around semi older construction sites. B: If you do not get the cattails at the peak time it is one of the nastiest things you will ever put in your mouth. You're looking for firm crisp stalks, the older fatter ones have a mushy consistency and will make you want to spit it out. They do taste vaguely like cucumber but there is a watery quality to the tenderest parts, which give the most nutrition.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I saw Bear Grylls eat some on one of his survival shows. He wasn't too thrilled. And this is a guy who will eat slugs.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

My cows love them. They will trample clover to get to fresh cattail shoots.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm bumping this up.

Has anyone here ACTUALLY TRIED eating cattails?
What was your experience - harvesting, prep, etc. ?

I've read lots, and there are some good clean areas here around the lakes where they've sprung up, and may try this at some point - but I wanted to check here first to see if there is any "I've done it" suggestions/advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I'm bumping this up.
> 
> Has anyone here ACTUALLY TRIED eating cattails?
> What was your experience - harvesting, prep, etc. ?
> ...


 Oh yes we have. Not what you are use to but something new maybe pretty good. Old thread but the links I posted have good information . Most any harvesting of food requires more work but we know that .


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Oh yes we have. Not what you are use to but something new maybe pretty good. Old thread but the links I posted have good information . Most any harvesting of food requires more work but we know that .​


Thanks, Smitty! I'm going to read the links soon.
Are there any tips or tricks (that are not on the links etc) - that you could share from when you did it? 
Dont know if cattail will become a staple at this point...but I want to try it now, in case it becomes one later.​


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks, Smitty! I'm going to read the links soon.
> Are there any tips or tricks (that are not on the links etc) - that you could share from when you did it?
> I doubt cattail will become a staple at this point...but I want to try it now, in case it becomes one later.​


 Those links cover it pretty well. making the flour is a bit of work .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I'm bumping this up.
> 
> Has anyone here ACTUALLY TRIED eating cattails?
> What was your experience - harvesting, prep, etc. ?
> ...


_Young_ stalk can be eaten like asparagus. Immature seed pods too. Roots are hard to get at, use your bare feet to locate, but can be peeled and cooked for starch.

Get this book. It saved me once when I went backpacking for two weeks 1/2 my food didn't make it, I did have a fishing pole. Trout and forage I was fine. You learn to forage when you are hungry.

The book is seasonal, so you know what to look for when, has recipes, color photos, poisonous look a likes.

https://www.amazon.com/Edible-Wild-Plants-American-Natural/dp/1402767153


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> _Young_ stalk can be eaten like asparagus. Immature seed pods too. Roots are hard to get at, use your bare feet to locate, but can be peeled and cooked for starch.
> 
> Get this book. It saved me once when I went backpacking for two weeks 1/2 my food didn't make it, I did have a fishing pole. Trout and forage I was fine. You learn to forage when you are hungry.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Trapper, I'll check it out.
Some of us learn to forage _before_ we're hungry, just for fun. :vs_wave:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks, Trapper, I'll check it out.
> Some of us learn to forage _before_ we're hungry, just for fun. :vs_wave:


I started fishing at 4, hunting at 7 (BB gun/slingshots, frogs squirrels rabbits). My grandparents were from Poland, had a farm, they taught me about growing food, mushrooms, dandelions, hickory nuts, acorns, lambs quarters.........:vs_peace:


----------

